# 09' E.E.I. Mogadore OPEN! 4/05/09



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Complete 2009 schedule and information posted!!!

OPEN event Mogadore 4/5/09 reduced cost $85! This event is open to ALL teams new and old currently.

*The SIX Invitational Qualifying season begins 4/25/09- priority invites to all 2008 teams up to 1/31/09. Your team membership fees will hold your season position up to final discounted payment dates.*

NEW teams for the Invitational season begins 2/1/09. Only 17 teams are open for the second season of the BEST electric bassn' around!!!

Checkout 08' results with 3 bags out of 5 invitationals over 15lbs for the win!!! A 7.39lb toad in the bunch!!!

$1,000 to first!!! 

Our first year out with small fields, 15 and under, paid over $700-1st every event!!!

nip


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

These tournys are a great experience, from the camaraderie of the anglers to the graciuos pleasentries of the staff. All the lakes are full of fish and big bags are a plenty at most. It is a great way for a newbie angler to get his ears wet and a challenge to those experienced to navigate the large electric only waters to bring in that winning 15# bag. The best part is that it is very affordable. A little gas in the truck to get you to the lake and a great low entry fee makes for a fun day on the lake. Anyone who started fishing on a pond or on row boat as a kid with grandpa or dad will have a real appreciation for these tournys.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Very interesting, I may have to sign up for this one!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i am looking for a partner for this event i don't have a boat


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I fished this series last year and had a great time. Never fished a tournament before then and now I'm hooked. I met some very good anglers and a great bunch of people. I highly recomend that anyone interested in fishing tournaments start here, I learned more in one season than in the past 30 years. P.S. Hey Rory, Team #2 is sending out thier membership fees tommorrow looking forward to cashing checks and hanging some trophies this season, ha ha.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Love the EEI! My craigslist search for a little rig continues!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks again for more positive experiences being relayed to others!!! I'll be watchn for #2~! 

I am super pleased to hear such things, this is exactly why I started EEI- big fish and feel good!!!! http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

A 12' jon boat and one trolling motor- *boom*... youre into some of the best bass fishn' and competition found in Ohio, not to mention a $1,000 first place check on every full field. 

I remember when fishn' for 1k was the benchmark. I'd spend countless days burning gas to and fro to prefish, dropping monthly payments and big $ insurance- maybe catching a handfull of fish each trip- a check returning bag right at only 10lbs, and that still usually left the angler upside down.

I think many similar experiences made folks rethink what they were doing and tone back their quests on the tourney side of things, some outright parking or selling their rigs!

EEI has the payout- potential big weight venues- and less expense all around, to keep everyone interested. 

There's been more EEI anglers with raw thumbs than ever in a glass boat series!!!

I'll keep an eye out Culln'- I talked to a guy today who was stripping a 17' Tracker he paid all of $700 for!!! Winter project time!!!

nip


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Winter project is underway! Light-weighted the bass tracker. It only took a year to finally get started. The back deck/livewell, some foam, and the bow mount are all that remains. We are down to the hull after a few hours with a big hammer and saw. Hope she still floats! Just need some plywood, carpet, and some batteries. Probably throw in a completely unnecessarily large Lowrance as well.

Electric outboard pending. Any wake restrictions on these lakes?!?


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Hey Fish Crazy,

You better sharpen your hooks, double check your line, grab the net, juice the batteries, and warm up your chiggers, cause the spring open at Moggy will be here before you know it.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Putzin
I just plan on following you around all day, figure I should be able to still cash a check on your scraps with my chigger nnnnnnnnn's


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

If anyone needs a partner , would be glad to go 1/2 on team costs plus expenses. I have a boat but not ready to fish in any type of turny. Anyone interested please get in touch with me . Thanks.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

I'm feeln' an early spring with this kinda talk!!!

Zoo- if you have a boat, know how to cast, and 1/2 the cash YOU ARE READY for this kinda tourney!!!

It's an "OPEN" with no membership fees, $42.50 brokedown for a 2 man team, and allows you the experience of what a tourney is all about. 

Early season stuff too which often can bite experienced anglers in the rear and the new guys take home the plaques.

If you like it, come on back for the full season (if spots remain by then) or possibly at the lower cost LaDO series.

nip


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

I've never done a tourney but i'm interested in this. what is the location of this lake? would i need to sign up or just show up? need newbie info... thanks


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Photoguy- we'd love to have you but honestly thats a heck of a trip for an event such as this. Mogadore is located in Portage County- NE Ohio.

Follow the links for the rules on the website- it will further help you understand the format, registration process, capped field of 30, etc.

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

WIth the OPEN anyone can register and is outside of the normal EEI series up until 30 teams are paid with entry.

Please email with any additional questions.

nip


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

and i thought i drove a distance to fish with you guys  photoguy your looking at about a3.5 hour drive one way.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We had an angler fly in from Europe for Madness...no kidding. Several from MI, loads from PA, and couple from KY,IN,ILL,WVA and Canada. 

A team showed at a NOAA Berlin event from Baltimore, Maryland once.

Those Norwalk guys are the best though  

nip

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks rory... good thing i got boots on


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys. I would love to fish some of these local Electric tourneys. Any one who may need a partner just drop me a line. Iam lookin for an electric rig, but do not currently have one. Will split all expenses of course.

Kevin H


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Just bought an 85 Stratos, fiberglass w/ no motor for this years upcoming EEI. Only paid $825 for the boat and trailer. Gonna start stripping very soon. Is spring here yet? I CAN"T WAIT!!

Drop shot, I may have a boat for you here soon. It's already a proven winner, just ask FISH CRAZY.


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

ok well let me know when the boat comes available. I will def take a look.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

DropShot - Putzn has the perrrfect electric lowrider!!! You might have to remove some of the improvised decking though lololol you'd have to see it to appreciate!!! Nice to hear of your considerations- you should talk to da lil monster- he's an electric maniac!!!  

Hopefully not too late Putzn...but just make sure that Stratos is under 18 feet and you remove the gas tank.... Mogadore is patrolled well and they will cite you :C 

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Nip,

when did you finally figure me out, took you long enough

Yes, it is 17' feet. All other unneccesary items will be removed along with the gas tank. I was going to take out the seats, cut out the drivers console, and replace some of the heavy fiberglass compartment doors w/ wood(mainly the one in the back that housed the gas tank, etc., It weighs like 100#s)

What else would you suggest doing to reduce weight? Other than stop eating like a fat ass.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Putzin, 

I mean chubs, when are we going to put that new rig to the test? I'll bring the chiggers and donuts.
P.S. I hope that someday I can earn enough to buy a new boat and cut it up.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

FishKrazy,
Why don't you or your buddy buy my old boat & use it his year? Maybe then, for once, your big will be bigger than mine.

Chiggers & Donuts are the breakfast of champions.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm gonna try and make it to at least one of these! I've got the perfect boat (I think!!!). Looking forward to the butt whooping from you guys.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't worry about those dudes...FishKrazy unbuttons all his fish and Putzin may have been 08' point champs...

...but me and "bigbass" KCBFalcon still whooped their pants at Auntie Moggie  

Redhawk you can have second... and yes, from the pics I saw- your rig is PERRRFECT!!!!

Just a tremendous response from the boat show for this event- I tend to think we might fill this OPEN with the first 30 EEI team capped field ever!!!
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

ps- Ladue is redhott with new angler calls and info too!!!

The GREEN is starting to grow~!

nip


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> I'm gonna try and make it to at least one of these! I've got the perfect boat (I think!!!). Looking forward to the butt whooping from you guys.


There are always nice fish at the scales. 

I'm positive you'd be one of the guys with one. :B

But you'll need 5 good ones for $$$.


----------

